# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Installing quilts for traveling exhibit - rare earth magnets?

## lhancock

Hi everyone,  We're going to be traveling a quilt show with 60 pieces,

----------


## jameswang

Yes, rare earth magnets can help, however you may need big ones to hold the quilts.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

This is a great topic to re-address. There are a lot of interesting things out there about the use of rare earth magnets that can be helpful in approaching this kind of situation. Like everything though, the devil in the work we do is in the details. One detail in particular that was featured on the PACCIN facebook page a while back includes the best detail that I have come across in my dealings with these things. The magnets in question are incredibly strong. They are so strong that you need to be aware of their ability to put too much pressure on the objects they hold. More important though in my experience is dealing with how to remove them once they are in place (these things are scary strong!) The link below includes an illustration showing how to use a stronger magnet to remove the magnet holding the artwork with out applying any pressure to the object itself. 

Like most things truly brilliant, best practices is obvious once it is pointed out to you. This one was a head slapper for me personally. I love feeling dumb - it keeps the work interesting!



http://artmatters.ca/wp/2013/07/conservation-notes-an-attractive-mounting-method/
A few more.
http://www.denverartmuseum.org/article/staff-blogs/how-dam-uses-magnets-art-installations
http://www.denverartmuseum.org/article/staff-blogs/rare-earth-magnets-irresistible-multicolored-textiles-asia
http://www.denverartmuseum.org/article/how-dam-prepared-rare-earth-magnets-installation-oceanic-textiles
http://www.asianart.org/exhibitions_index/batik-mounts

----------

